# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Universal antivenom being tested at Duke could change snake bite treatment worldwide

## bcr229

https://www.newsobserver.com/news/lo...263070193.html

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-03-2022),_Homebody_ (07-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's really hot news!  (no pun intended  :Embarassed:  )  So many lives could be saved worldwide, not to mention the misery & financial burden that could be greatly reduced.   :Cool:  

One of the best things is a chance to have this in a pill form- so it could be easily & quickly taken by the multitudes of people in remote locations (including those field workers far from hospital care & for whom medical help is unaffordable or unavailable, & even for herpetologists doing field studies) & at a greatly reduced cost as well.  Let's hope the trials pan out.

----------


## bcr229

This is a link to the study parameters and the 8 U.S. academic medical center participants.  The study began in August 2021, is seeking 100 patients, and expects to finish September 2022.


https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04996264


Press release by Ophirex, the sponsoring company - inventor of the snakebite oral pill.  Fascinating approach.


https://www.ophirex.com/20220314-oph...-for-snakebite

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-03-2022)

----------


## Homebody

Once perfected, this could make keeping hots a lot more reasonable.  As I understand it, antivenom is expensive and it expires.  So, you have to keep purchasing it even if you don't use it.  I imagine it's also hard to come by, even if you have the means.  An inexpensive, effective and readily available antivenom would bring keeping some of the most beautiful and fascinating snakes in the world within the reach of many more people.  Imagine taking a venomous bite and the only treatment you would need is a pill.  It may even, one day, change society's view of snakes generally.

I know this treatment isn't the one I'm dreaming about.  This treatment only buys you enough time to get to the hospital.  But it's fun to dream and encouraging to hear that someone is working toward making that dream a reality.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-07-2022),Lizrd_boy (07-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Once perfected, this could make keeping hots a lot more reasonable.  As I understand it, antivenom is expensive and it expires.  So, you have to keep purchasing it even if you don't use it.  I imagine it's also hard to come by, even if you have the means.  An inexpensive, effective and readily available antivenom would bring keeping some of the most beautiful and fascinating snakes in the world within the reach of many more people.  Imagine taking a venomous bite and the only treatment you would need is a pill.  It may even, one day, change society's view of snakes generally.
> 
> I know this treatment isn't the one I'm dreaming about.  This treatment only buys you enough time to get to the hospital.  But it's fun to dream and encouraging to hear that someone is working toward making that dream a reality.


I wouldn't get too far ahead-some downsides (side or after-effects) may show up.   I really wouldn't expect regulations/laws for keeping hots to be relaxed as a result- this is more about world-wide usage for areas that have way more dangerous snakes than we do, & for those who MUST work with them- like in zoos & research, & all those who cannot avoid them working in agriculture, etc.

----------


## Homebody

> I wouldn't get too far ahead-some downsides (side or after-effects) may show up.   I really wouldn't expect regulations/laws for keeping hots to be relaxed as a result- this is more about world-wide usage for areas that have way more dangerous snakes than we do, & for those who MUST work with them- like in zoos & research, & all those who cannot avoid them working in agriculture, etc.


Yeah, I went a little crazy there with my dream pill, and I didn't need to.  This development, itself, is awesome.  A antivenom for both hemo and neuro toxic venom!  In a pill! How awesome is that?!  It will make possible the mass production of antivenom.  That will make it readily available and bring the price down.  

I think India has the largest number of snake bite deaths in the world.  This would allow local medical providers there to begin treatment before sending the patient on to hospitals for treatment.  Imagine how many lives will be saved!   Closer to home, these could be kept in first aid kits.  You're kid gets bit by a copperhead in the woodpile?  You could begin treatment right there.  It sure would make the drive to the emergency room a lot less harrowing.  Hikers could carry it with them.  I don't know if hots keeper keep antivenom on hand, but this would make it easier, and so, keeping hots safer.  

So, even if it never become a cure all, it has the potential to make already rare snake bite deaths even more so, and that's exciting to look forward to.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-07-2022)

----------


## bcr229

This treatment won't be cheap.  A 2018 study of Varespladib to treat coral snake venom in pigs - https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6265968/ - found an effective dosage of 1 mg per kg of patient body weight, so about 50 mg of Varespladib would be needed to treat an adult person.

Current pricing can be found from chemical supply stores.  These are not drug makers, these stores sell to the makers, and of course there's going to be a ton of markup by the maker and then the retailer.  Unless someone has an awesomely generous pharmacy/insurance plan or guaranteed low co-pays, I don't see a keeper being able to afford keeping a dose at home.

https://www.sigmaaldrich.com/US/en/p.../sigma/sml1100

https://www.adooq.com/varespladib-methyl.html

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-07-2022),_Homebody_ (07-07-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> This treatment won't be cheap.  A 2018 study of Varespladib to treat coral snake venom in pigs - https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6265968/ - found an effective dosage of 1 mg per kg of patient body weight, so about 50 mg of Varespladib would be needed to treat an adult person.
> 
> Current pricing can be found from chemical supply stores.  These are not drug makers, these stores sell to the makers, and of course there's going to be a ton of markup by the maker and then the retailer.  Unless someone has an awesomely generous pharmacy/insurance plan or guaranteed low co-pays, I don't see a keeper being able to afford keeping a dose at home.
> 
> https://www.sigmaaldrich.com/US/en/p.../sigma/sml1100
> 
> https://www.adooq.com/varespladib-methyl.html


I guess I'll just go back to my dreaming then.

----------


## Bogertophis

> I guess I'll just go back to my dreaming then.


That's okay- quite understandable.   :Cool:   I agree about India, & also most of Southeast Asia, also Australia & Africa are most in need of this.  Anyway, this is progress at least.

----------

_Homebody_ (07-07-2022)

----------


## bcr229

> I guess I'll just go back to my dreaming then.


Don't get me wrong, when you consider that the cost of treating a venomous snake bite is well over six figures, a treatment that ultimately costs a tenth of that will be awesome.  It's just not something most of us could afford to put into a medicine cabinet or first-aid kit, and that's even assuming it would be available over the counter.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-07-2022),_Homebody_ (07-07-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> Don't get me wrong, when you consider that the cost of treating a venomous snake bite is well over six figures, a treatment that ultimately costs a tenth of that will be awesome.  It's just not something most of us could afford to put into a medicine cabinet or first-aid kit, and that's even assuming it would be available over the counter.


Yeah, I'm getting ahead of myself.  I do that.

----------


## bcr229

Who knows, one day a low(er) cost generic option may be available.

----------

_Homebody_ (07-07-2022)

----------

